# Topics > Agriculture >  EnviroSCAN sensors, salinity, temperature and humidity, Sentek Sensor Technologies, Stepney, Australia

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Sentek Sensor Technologies

Home page - sentektechnologies.com/product-range/soil-data-probes/enviroscan

----------


## Airicist

Sensors: an overview

Published on Dec 16, 2015




> See Colin go through Sentek’s range of sensors, which includes soil moisture, TriSCAN (soil moisture salinity) and temperature and humidity sensors, plus a combination of these options.
> 
> Sentek’s sensors utilize capacitance-based technology to provide near continuous measurements within the soil profile.

----------

